# Interval Code?



## cali-gal (Apr 4, 2016)

I recently got an email from Interval giving me a code to upgrade to platinum. It said something along the line of "We love Diamonds" and gave a code. I must have inadvertantly deleted the email and couldn't find it today when I decided I would upgrade. Does anyone have the code that they'd be willing to share?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 4, 2016)

Just call II, they will be able to give you the same offer over the phone. They should have record that you were given a code.


----------



## cali-gal (Apr 9, 2016)

I was actually  on the phone with II and they asked if I wanted to upgrade to platinum-- I decided I would and mentioned the offer, and they asked me for the code. I didn't have it so the CSR wouldn't give me the discounted price. That's why I asked on here. Sorry I wasn't more specific.


----------

